# How far of a run with 2hp rikon



## jlouki01 (Feb 25, 2013)

I found a deal on a rikon 2hp dust collector. My shop is 30x40. How far can you run the pipe before loosing to much suction?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

jlouki01 said:


> I found a deal on a rikon 2hp dust collector. My shop is 30x40. How far can you run the pipe before loosing to much suction?


depends on placement of DC, the size of the duct pipe and the number of air restricting fittings (elbows, reducers, etc). your answer is in here under tests and FAQs:

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

4 feet...since your shop is bigger than that ill take it off your hands....lol. Utilizing rigid pipe over flex will help immensely.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

loss starts immediately, it depends on how much you are willing to lose. minimize the run, use the largest pipe called for, use smooth pipe (vs corrugated), minimize elbows. in other words, all of these are friction issues that accumulate.


----------

